# Specialized Enduro S-Works



## Flow er (11. März 2010)

SPECIALIZED ENDURO FSR EXPERT

  Das Bike wurde im November 2006 gekauft. Der Neupreis für alles lag bei weit über 3.300.- Euro.

Das Bike ist von mir nach und nach mit ein paar hochwertigeren Komponenten verändert worden. Es ist technisch in einem guten Zustand. Optisch hat es ein paar kleinere Gebrauchsspuren (siehe Bilder).
Es ist von mir als Zweitrad genutzt worden und wurde daher nicht allzu viele Kilometer bewegt. Ich verkaufe es, da sich zwei Bikes für mich aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht mehr lohnen.
Ich halte diesen Aufbau für einen sehr guten Kompromiss zwischen All Mountain Tour und Bikepark Einsatz. Ein echter Allrounder mit Freeride Ambitionen!

-Das bike hat weder Risse noch Dellen nur die Schaltung müsste mal eingestellt werden
Komponenten:
Rahmen (Größe L)
Specialized Enduro Expert 150mm

Gabel
Fox Float 36 R TALAS, 100-150mm
Dämpfer
Fox DHX 5.0 Ai rmit externen Zugstuffe und ProPedal Funktion
Lenker
Spezi Enduro
Vorbau
Spank
Bremsen (v h)
Avid Code (NP340)
Naben
vorne: Specialized Stout disc
hinten: Shimano M-525 Disc
Reifen
vorne: Maxxis Minion/ und Spezi Enduro Reifen
hinten: Maxxis Minion/ und Spezi Enduro Reifen
Kurbel
Shimano Hone
Schaltung
Sram X-9
http://cgi.ebay.de

[/IMG]

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Endu...ZSport_Radsport_Fahrräder?hash=item2eabab2fab


----------

